# Big SEAVIEW



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Finished this last year and lit it with battery powered christmas lights.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

nicely done


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's very nice. How did you do the weathering? Preshading or pastels?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well Done!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Very nice....that Thunderbird 4 looks the same scale too!


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys,just shaded/weathered using thinned down matt black airbrushed on.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

dazzo said:


> Thanks guys,just shaded/weathered using thinned down matt black airbrushed on.


Nice! Did you use enamels?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Outstanding work! Any interior pics?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Sonett said:


> Outstanding work! Any interior pics?


Yeah! Quit teasing us!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd love one of those, but when it comes to vehicles, I'm not good at building.
Great work!


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job! 

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks pretty fantastic to me.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Awsome work!
Nice clean paint work/Weathering & Excellent lighting,You have to be proud!!


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments guys,will try and get an interior picture done.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

spocks beard said:


> Awsome work!
> Nice clean paint work/Weathering & Excellent lighting,You have to be proud!!


Yep what he said :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------

